# blood paroot chiclds i need some info on them



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

i just got a painted one and wanted to know if the act differnt from the reg color ons ps i think they are chiclds ssrry is they are not


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know if they act any different i just know that they will eventually lose their color.
i heard the painted are "tamer"...but i cannot trust the source


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The color does fade and the process that dyes them can leave them supsiptible to diseases. 
They are the same fish only one is dyed so I dont see how it would be different unless it was a morph.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ur lucky..who is it, "deepblue bettas" i think she goes by doesnt see this, lol. She prolly go off on ya. 

But anyway, yea their right the coloration will go away, as kinda just bleeds into their system and gets filterered out then u take it to staples and have them refill them with a universal re-inker


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OH GOD :roll:

That reminds me, I need ink for my printer!


----------



## carnage (Mar 1, 2005)

Actually the parrot cichlids are interesting fish........i had 2 of em at one point in my young fish hobby. They grow quite well and large if taken care of. The color does disappear and then they turn into a orangish/red color. They are neat fish and very territory driven. They also will bully Oscars. I had 2 of em with an Oscar and they all did well.......i had to get rid of the parrots to make room for my growing Oscar. I would buy em again........but i am currently doing SW. Good luck to ya 

1 last thing why is this posted in SW forum???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

[quote="

1 last thing why is this posted in SW forum???[/quote]

thats what i was thinking!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i didnt even catch that, yea HOW COME??????????


----------



## carnage (Mar 1, 2005)

lol and i am a newbie poster........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I figured as much.

What I wanna know is why the "Cichlids in the sea..." thread is a sticky one.


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: blood paroot chiclds i need some info on them*

I own a black blood parrot and know that the breed does alter there temper. My breed naturally lives in the Amazon with parrana (at least thats what a reliable source has told me) so he's meaner than say, my mom's common orange colored blood parrots. I've heared that the painted ones are a little shyer thus sweeter than most. But yes, they will eventually just turn white (unless it has black spots, thoes'll stay); it will also never get as big as a normal blood parrot. The fish have their slime coats completely removed, then they are placed in a tank filled with dye; once they soak they are givin stuff like StressCoat to give them back there slime. This stunts there growth and makes them supsiptible to diseases. :|


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL, i was thinking tat too oldsalt, i was like, cichlid? in sw? no way


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I wanted it in the cichlid forum, but Lisachromis or shaggy moved it over here. Now it's been here for months!


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

Since over 2 years, I have 2 parrots. One was bright yellow when I bought him and still is bright yellow (And no, I didn't take him to Staples, lol). The other one was almost white when I bought him and now he's a bluish gray with turquoise tinges (depending on how the light reflects of him) and reddish rim on his fins.
They are both very beautiful and have very distinct individual personalities. The yellow (I named him Oy) is more on the shy side, whereas the other one (named him Doy) is very playful and inquisitive.
Doghund says his breed naturally lives in the amazon. I thought all parrots come from artificial breeding between the green severum and red terror????????


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I thought that too...hmmm.

I had 4 once. I miss them . When i bought my 85 Gal the guy NEVER mentioned ANYTHIGN about cycling the tank. I want to murder him.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL, thats funny!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a TRUE species of parrot cichlids. Hoplarchus psittacus is the original parrot cichlid. It is a large green cichlid that comes from South America. They can get to a foot long. It got its name because of its large parrot-like mouth. This fish is very rare in the hobby and has only been bred a few times. 

HOWEVER, blood parrots are not related to these fish at all.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

They are lovely fish...this is one of mine!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

How is it nobody has touched on the fact that painting fish is a cruel process that kills 80% of the fish that it happens to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

because this thread is almost 2.5 years old


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

oh.

Nathan, you noobcake!


----------

